# Spannung in Japan



## RalfS (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung, was für eine Netzform und welche Spannung man in Japan in industrieller Umgebung zu erwarten hat?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Ralf


----------



## eYe (31 Oktober 2008)

*



Die elektrische Spannung in Japan beträgt einheitlich 110 Volt Wechselstrom. Es werden 2 verschiedene Frequenzen verwendet; 50 Hertz in Ost-Japan und 60 Hertz in West-Japan (inklusive Nagoya, Kyoto und Osaka). Umschaltbare Elektrikgeräte wie z.B. Haartrockner und Reisebügeleisen sind sehr nützlich, andernfalls müssten Sie einen Transformator verwenden. In Japan finden Sie keine Stielsteckdosen oder 3-Stifte-Steckdosen, sondern nur 2-Flachstift-Steckdosen. Vergessen Sie nicht einen Steckdosenadapter mitzunehmen.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Mal so als Ansatz ^^


Bei Phönix heißt es zu dem Thema:



> Internationale Netzformen: (Japan)
> 3-phasig offenes Delta; 4-Leiter; Phasenmitte geerdet (Un=120/240V)


Quelle: http://www3.phoenixcontact.com/INFO...$FILE/D_TNR_5125375_02_AG_Stromversorgung.pdf (Seite 7)


----------



## dresel (31 Oktober 2008)

Einen weltweiten Überblick gibt es hier:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mains_power_systems


Zum download als PDF gibt es hier einen Überblick:

http://www.ita.doc.gov/media/Publications/blurbs/current2002blurb.html


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JesperMP (31 Oktober 2008)

Habe mehrere anlagen in Japan gemacht.

Du musst unbedingt Spannung(en) und Frequenz mit deiner Endkunde abklären !

Z.b. in einer Anlage gab es 1x110V, 3x220V, 3x400V un 3x6kV !
In dieser Anlage bekam wir 400V versorgungsspannung, und erzeugte über Trafo 110V steuerspannung weil der Kunde es so wollte.

Und wichteges Hinweiss.
In Japan ist der Kunde nicht der König, er ist Gott.


----------



## RalfS (3 November 2008)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Wie ich befürchtet habe, sind die Angaben in den Dokumenten - teilweise hatte ich die zitierten Quellen auch schon eingesehen - nicht auf Industriebetriebe bezogen. Ich werde hier in der Tat unseren Kunden um genaue Informationen bitten müssen.

Man will ja eine 2MW Anlage nicht an 110V hängen...

Viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Friese_250 (28 November 2008)

*tip am Rande*

moin moin,

mir ist bei "meinem" Schaltschrank bei der Inbetriebnahme eine Neozed / Diazed (2002) durchgebrannt, hier in deutschland kein Problem, aber als mein Japanischer Kollege mir eine neue Sicherung besorgen wollte :sm11:

ich habe die Sicherungshalter rausgeschmissen und durch Japanische ersetzt denn ein Tag "Produktionsausfall = Preis für einen klein Wagen" und nur für eine deutsche Sicherung drei Tage warten 

gruß
Friese


----------



## sue port (5 Dezember 2008)

hola ralfs,

egal wohin du gehst oder welche spannung grundsätzlich in welchem land
anliegt, schlußendlich ist das leider nicht wie bei "uns" genormt,
daher im vorfeld mit dem kunden abklären, 
welche spannun "er" vorort anliegen hat, dann bist du auf der sicheren
seite, da spart man sich dann so manchen "kleinwagen"

greeetinx


sue


----------



## RalfS (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Sue,

bin am Kunden dran. Dem ist aber erstmal die Funktionalität der Anlage wichtiger als die Versorgungsspannung - zumal unser Verkäufer geäussert hat, auch 3x200 V wäre möglich....

Ich bin ja schonmal beruhigt, dass nicht ausschliesslich 3x200V üblich ist!

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Ludewig (5 Dezember 2008)

In der Tat ist 3 x 200V eine Art japanischer Standard für die Hausinstallation.  
Die üblichen *100 V* werden z.T. wie in den USA durch Mittenanzapfung einer Phase des vorgelagerten Drehstromnetzes erzeugt. Die Freuquenzproblematik wurde schon beschrieben. Aber einfach Wiki fragen:

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%89%E7%9B%B84%E7%B7%9A%E5%BC%8F

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/三相3線式

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/電灯・動力共用三相4線式

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/単相3線式


----------



## RalfS (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ludewig,

die Grafiken kann ich erkennen. Beim Text habe ich etwas Verständnisschwierigkeiten...

Ich hoffe, der erste Link soll ein Industrienetz darstellen...


----------



## Boxy (5 Dezember 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Und wichteges Hinweiss.
> In Japan ist der Kunde nicht der König, er ist Gott.


 
Er ist nicht Gott, er ist Kaiser *ROFL*


----------



## Ludewig (5 Dezember 2008)

@RalfS:

Es wird ähnlich wie in Nordamerika keinen so einheitlichen Standard geben wie hier in Europa. 

Ich habe wenig konkrete Erfahrungen mit Japan selbst, nur mit japanischen Schaltplänen für internationale Netze. Da werden einfach überall völlig schmerzfrei Trafos zur Spannungsanpassung montiert. Fakt ist, dass 100 VAC als Steuerspannung üblich ist.


----------



## sue port (5 Dezember 2008)

kunde ist nul kaisel wenn man ihn kopielen kann
*ROFL*

hier gilt, gibt es auch ein leben vor dem digi-display?
hinter wem oder was kann ich mich dann verstecken?


----------



## Norton (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ralf,
Spannungen und frequenzen in Japan sind etwas kompliziert.

In Japan gibt es eine imaginäre Grenze Nord/Südjapan
auf der einen Seite gibt es ein 50Hz Netz auf der anderen ein 60Hz Netz
Hier wäre schon einmal Achtung geboten beim Einsetzen von Antrieben.
Die Spannung ist bei der "normalen Industrie" meistens 3*200V
aber bei den meisten Automobilisten in Jap ist die Spannung 2*230V
(eigene Versorgung)
Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn die Anlagen in der Mitte
sprich mit 3*220 V ausgelegt werden.
Viel Erfolg bei der Frage nach der Spg meistens wissen die Japaner selber nicht genau welche Spg/ Frequenz sie haben. Besonders wenn man einen Nordjapaner fragt und die Anlage dann im Süden montiert wird.


----------



## Oll_Bell (6 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,  schmieren bitte in den Mund mir, wie realisiert man in Japan PE? Kennen die japanische Elektriker diesen Begrief o-nein? )) Jetzt hat die Anlage an Board den Steurtrafo 230/230, PE und N. Sekundare Wicklung hat die Verbindung mit PE und gleichzeitig ist NS(NeutralSteuerung). Muss man die für Japan adaptieren. Kunde hat kein Typ des Netzes gesagt, nur "3Phasen 200V".Kann sein "delta3 wire" oder "delta 4 wire" http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ja/2/26/3phase_Y-delta_3wire.pngoder----------http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ja/2/24/3phase_Y-delta_4wire.png  Wir werden noch den 3Ph-Aufspanner verwenden,  3 x 200V Phase-Phase Dreieck -> 400V Phase-Phase Stern für die Einspeisung des Motors des Verdichters.


----------

